# Afternoon Tea with Birthday Girl



## -Oy- (Aug 22, 2020)

Afternoon Tea with my Mum at The Midland Hotel in Morecambe today. She's 81 on Monday!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Afternoon Tea with my Mum at The Midland Hotel in Morecambe today. She's 81 on Monday!


She looks great, and, what a lovely afternoon tea! Happy Birthday to your Mum ..


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 22, 2020)

What a beautiful afternoon spent!

And many more!

Happy Birthday to your mom, Oy!


----------



## StarSong (Aug 22, 2020)

She's lovely.  What a good son you are!   ♥


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 22, 2020)

Judging by all those wonderful and delish looking treats on the table, you're going to have to take a whole lot of pictures after today to burn off all the calories, Oy!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2020)

She looks so happy! You're a good boy, Oy.... lol


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 22, 2020)

A great way to make a memory!

Happy Birthday, Mum!


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 22, 2020)

Very lovely lady!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 22, 2020)

What a beautiful lady!  (and I didn't know I was hungry til I spied those mouth-watering treats!)  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pam (Aug 22, 2020)

How lovely! 

Happy birthday to your mum.


----------



## Ceege (Aug 22, 2020)

Happy birthday to your mother.  She looks great.  You've given her a happy day.


----------



## Tommy (Aug 22, 2020)

Looks fantastic!  Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2020)

*So sweet! ☺

*


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 22, 2020)

Happy Birthday to your mum!  What a lovely lady!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2020)

@-Oy-, you're a good son for having such a nice celebration for your mother.  She's a beautiful lady and from her smile and kind eyes, I can see she's lovely on the inside too.  Wishing your mother a wonderful Happy Birthday, please give her a big hug for me. ❤ As usual, your photography is excellent, thanks for sharing your picture with us!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 22, 2020)

Such a nice photo. Happy birthday and many more.


----------

